

Ask HN: Twitter archives/dumps? - lampooned

I&#x27;ve been looking around for a publicly accessible Twitter archive&#x2F;dump. Anyone know of one?
======
rc55
I can't find anything complete but you might want to check out this link from
the Archive Team:

[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Twitter](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Twitter)

~~~
lampooned
This is just what I was looking for. Thanks!

